# Weedcraft INC



## vostok (Apr 17, 2019)

Weedcraft Inc explores the business of producing, breeding and selling weed in America, delving deep into the financial, political and cultural aspects of the country’s complex relationship with this troublesome and promising plant.

Would-be marijuana moguls will need to prioritize resources carefully as they manage the production and distribution of their weed. Cultivate killer plants, cross-breed them to create unique strains of the devil’s lettuce, hire and manage a growing staff, and be prepared to take on the competition. As in real life, the business of bud presents plenty of opportunity along with a plethora of problems. Decide when and where to take on extra risk to maximize profit, but be careful, the cops and politicians are all working their own angles.

An important, controversial topic presented in an insightful and detailed manner, Weedcraft Inc presents a challenge to those who would rule the reefer, offering a series of diverse scenarios and unique characters to work with (or around) as your budding empire grows. Whether you choose to hobnob with politicians, pay off the police, fight for medical marijuana rights or work the legal system, it’s all in the name of the sticky icky and your cutthroat corporate profits.




Key Fetures:

Controversy presented with insight.
Manage your budding business’ economy and distribution.
Choices that matter, characters with their own motivations all presented in a story with humor and heart.
Equip your grow room for the best yields and control every element of your grow. Adjust nutrition, water and trim your plants, even breed entirely new strains!
Change the laws, change society and change the way the world around you perceives your product.
Play by the rules, break them or just bend them a little. Morality is on a sliding scale in Weedcraft Inc.
Hire and fire employees, disrupt the competition and the law by any means at your disposal. Or keep your enemies close and make friends, the choice is yours.
http://vilemonarch.com/weedcraft-inc/
Got Mine Booked ...lol


----------



## Delztronics (Apr 17, 2019)

vostok said:


> Weedcraft Inc explores the business of producing, breeding and selling weed in America, delving deep into the financial, political and cultural aspects of the country’s complex relationship with this troublesome and promising plant.
> 
> Would-be marijuana moguls will need to prioritize resources carefully as they manage the production and distribution of their weed. Cultivate killer plants, cross-breed them to create unique strains of the devil’s lettuce, hire and manage a growing staff, and be prepared to take on the competition. As in real life, the business of bud presents plenty of opportunity along with a plethora of problems. Decide when and where to take on extra risk to maximize profit, but be careful, the cops and politicians are all working their own angles.
> 
> ...


Looks cool!


----------



## vostok (Apr 18, 2019)

I've still not heard from these peeps maybe they took my money and ran...lol like the good old days ...lol

it is the biggest largest weed game around at the moment


----------



## Delztronics (Apr 18, 2019)

vostok said:


> I've still not heard from these peeps maybe they took my money and ran...lol like the good old days ...lol
> 
> it is the biggest largest weed game around at the moment


I downloaded on steam last night. It's pretty fun!


----------



## vostok (Apr 18, 2019)

Delztronics said:


> I downloaded on steam last night. It's pretty fun!


I hand this thread to you until this game shows ....lol

I've only messed about with my buddies helping to translate ....lol

Cash Crop I've about 5 hours in

best game blazed ...lol


----------



## TalonToker (May 8, 2019)

Very addictive game, indeed! I am stuck on a mission called Doubling Down, which comes toward the end of the second scenario. It's a mission that involves getting an extremely lenient recreational mj law passed. The politicians in the game are not going for it. I am wondering if the only way to get this law passed is to blackmail those politicians. Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Delztronics (May 8, 2019)

TalonToker said:


> Very addictive game, indeed! I am stuck on a mission called Doubling Down, which comes toward the end of the second scenario. It's a mission that involves getting an extremely lenient recreational mj law passed. The politicians in the game are not going for it. I am wondering if the only way to get this law passed is to blackmail those politicians. Any help will be much appreciated.


I second this. I'm stuck there too!


----------



## vostok (May 29, 2019)

TalonToker said:


> Very addictive game, indeed! I am stuck on a mission called Doubling Down, which comes toward the end of the second scenario. It's a mission that involves getting an extremely lenient recreational mj law passed. The politicians in the game are not going for it. I am wondering if the only way to get this law passed is to blackmail those politicians. Any help will be much appreciated.





Delztronics said:


> I second this. I'm stuck there too!








Sorry guys STEAM is your Friend


----------

